# Starting out fresh



## mfritch (Nov 23, 2010)

I bought my Kimber Pro Carry II Stainless Steel 9mm with Crimson Trace grips. I haven't had a chance to start the break-in period yet. I remember reading somewhere about disassembling a new handgun and soaking all the parts in a penetrating lubricant prior to starting the break-in process. Does anyone have any ideas if this is worthwhile or should I just start putting some rounds through it? I'd appreciate anyone's insights on this. Thanks.


----------

